# 4º Aniversário do MeteoPT



## Gilmet (26 Ago 2009 às 00:00)

*Viva o MeteoPT*!! 

Hoje é celebrado o *4º aniversário* deste magnífico fórum! Neste dia, em 2005, uma _mente brilhante_ inaugurava o MeteoPT!

Hoje, 4 anos depois, o balanço é de um grande sucesso, traduzido em mais de *2100* membros registados, *150000* mensagens e *3000* tópicos, estes dois últimos à disposição de qualquer pessoa que se deseje informar e adquirir mais algum conhecimento acerca desta nobre ciência!

Votos de felicidades e mais sucesso para esta comunidade! Que muitos mais aniversários se contem!

​


----------



## ACalado (26 Ago 2009 às 00:05)

Os meus sinceros parabéns a toda esta comunidade que já faz parte das nossas vidas, aqui se partilharam muitas conversas muitos sentimentos etc...
venham mais 4 e assim sucessivamente  

Parabéns


----------



## JoãoDias (26 Ago 2009 às 00:17)

Parabéns ao membro *fil*omenal que teve a ideia de criar este fórum


----------



## Teles (26 Ago 2009 às 00:46)

Feliz aniversario MeteoPt 
Parabéns , a toda esta família que dá vida todos os dias , a este  magnifico forum com as vastas informações e  que o fazem crescer de dia para dia


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Ago 2009 às 00:59)

É sem dúvida uma data especial que subjacente à mesma está a dedicação de muitos membros que de alguma forma contribuíram para uma maior abertura desta grande ciência!

Há poucos meses por cá, sinto-me bem, sinto-me em casa, uma 2ª família...

Parabéns a esta crescente comunidade, parabéns MeteoPT.


----------



## Vince (26 Ago 2009 às 01:07)

Parabéns Meteopt, parabéns Fil, mais um aninho e tão poucos sabem a trabalheira que tens com isto. Tenho estado de férias, mas regresso em breve. 

Grande abraço a todos por mais um ano do Meteopt.com 
Se o clima estiver connosco, poderá ser mais um ano em grande. E se não estiver, será grande na mesma, está aqui uma fabulosa comunidade mesmo nos tempos monótonos que são muitos neste pequeno país. Há 4 anos atrás julgo que ninguem sonharia chegar aqui. Fazemos todos anos hoje


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Ago 2009 às 09:19)

Muitos Parabéns a toda esta comunidade que faz com que este forum cresça todos os dias, e parabéns também a todos aqueles membros que nos ajudam quando temos algumas duvidas, e já agora parabéns ao Fil pela sua brilhante idea de ter criado este magnifico forum, e espero que daqui a mais 1 ano eu possa desejar novamente os parabéns.


----------



## vitamos (26 Ago 2009 às 09:45)

Como hoje é dia de festa e estamos no verão somem lá 2+2...  Bailarico pois então!

Que me perdoe o José Malhoa mas não resisti a um pequeno plágio homenageante aqui ao estaminé! 

*PARABÉNS METEOPT!!*



_Ainda se lembram foristas
Como tudo começou?
Toda uma paixão
O primeiro "posta-posta"
Com mais uma resposta
Num dia de Verão

O Fil estava a sorrir
Os meteoloucos a pedir
E toda a malta também
A querer nos ver a postar
E para nos cativar
Nasceu o fórum muito bem...

(Refrão)
Toda malta gritou
E toda a gente postou
PARABÉNS METEOPT!
A trovoada a roncar
E a malta a festejar
PARABÉNS METEOPT
E relatámos ah pois!
O que é e o que foi
PARABÉNS METEOPT
E é com satisfação
Que festejamos então
Neste dia de Verão

A chuva, a neve, o sol
Aqui então se falou
Com muita emoção...
E se eram dois ou três...
Mais vieram à vez
Seremos mais de um milhão!!!!! (apre...)

Muito irá surgir
Mais anos hão-de vir
Com a magia que tens
E todos vamos festejar
E bem alto gritar
METEOPT PARABÉNS!

(Refrão)
Toda malta gritou
E toda a gente postou
PARABÉNS METEOPT!
A trovoada a roncar
E a malta a festejar
PARABÉNS METEOPT
E relatámos ah pois!
O que é e o que foi
PARABÉNS METEOPT
E é com satisfação
Que festejamos então
Neste dia de Verão_


----------



## *Dave* (26 Ago 2009 às 10:19)

*PARABÉNS METEOPT * ​
Só já falta 1 ano para o 5º aniversário .


----------



## RSilva_TN (26 Ago 2009 às 10:30)

Parabéns MeteoPT!  

Parabéns a todos os que contribuem para que este seja um magnífico espaço de partilha de informações e emoções meteorológicas, em especial ao Fil por nunca ter desistido deste projecto.  

Continuação de um bom trabalho!


----------



## HotSpot (26 Ago 2009 às 11:52)

Parabéns Meteopt.

Parabéns FIL.

Este site é o mais visitado por mim há quase 3 anos. Palavras para quê, já disseram tudo


----------



## nimboestrato (26 Ago 2009 às 12:08)

Como ainda sou do Tempo do isolamento e da solidão,
tempo esse que pensava que esta minha "pancada",
para além de ser factor de exclusão 
era coisa rara e inexplicada,
que previlégio enorme estes nossos novos Tempos 
de constante comunicação.
Bem hajam os que edificaram esta Comunidade.
A todos nós , aos "pancados",
cabe-nos dar-lhe eterna continuidade,
neste maravilhoso Mundo Novo...


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Ago 2009 às 12:37)

Parabéns MeteoPT Parabéns Fil , mentor desta ideia fabulosa. São já 4 aninhos de muito trabalho, muita dedicação.
Só espero que haja fenómenos mais distribuídos democraticamente, porque se só acontece no Norte não tem piada nenhuma.


----------



## Z13 (26 Ago 2009 às 12:41)

Parabéns ao fórum, especialmente ao seus administradores e fundador!

Esta é a nossa segunda casa, e para alguns seguramente a primeira!!

Venham mais quatro!




z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## miguel (26 Ago 2009 às 12:45)

Muitos Parabéns MeteoPT  e claro não poderia esquecer o fil nesta data por foi graças a excelente iniciativa dele que temos este fórum  já lá vão 3 anos e meio que estou registado neste fórum e tem sido 3 anos e meio muito bem passados e espero poder continuar a festejar muitos mais anos


----------



## Hazores (26 Ago 2009 às 13:00)

apesar de o meteopt é que fazer anos, penso que o FIL é que está de parabens, por ter iniciado este grande forum, om actividadende se aprende muito sobre meterologia e se discute outros assuntos uns mais polémicos que outros mas igualmente importantes.
  quase a completar um ano de registo este é um site ao qual visito quase diariamente (por vezes até visito várias vezes ao dia, quando o tempo nos é favorável) por isso força a quem teve a iniciativa e continua na labuta diária de o manter em actividade.

obrigado a todos os membros ACTIVOS deste excelente forum.


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Ago 2009 às 13:22)

Muitos parabéns a todos os membros deste fórum que lhe dão a alma e o fluxo vital e possibilitam que o meteopt festeje hoje 4 anos, e com a pujança que tem (não obstante a absurda monotonia meteorológica dos últimos tempos)!!!
Parabéns em especial aos membros que diariamente, ou quase, alimentam o "bicho" e, claro, ao seu fundador e administradores...
De facto, este forum é uma segunda casa, ficando horas e horas no pc, atento ao que se passa de importante a nível meteorológico por este pequeno/grande país fora...
Por isso, estamos todos de parabéns!!!


----------



## *Dave* (26 Ago 2009 às 13:38)

Hazores disse:


> apesar de o meteopt é que fazer anos, penso que o FIL é que está de parabens



Concordo


----------



## ac_cernax (26 Ago 2009 às 13:53)

Muitos Parabéns MeteoPT.

Neste dia todos os membros estão de parabéns, porque sem estes não fazia sentido este fórum, e é verdade que não nos podemos esquecer de quem o criou e o vai gerindo, não será tarefa fácil, e dai um muito obrigado.

Que venham mais uns tantos é o que se quer, com o contributo de todos, desta grande familia, pois é sempre um gosto vir aqui para ler ou para postar.


----------



## Veterano (26 Ago 2009 às 15:01)

Para mim são apenas 6 meses, para o MeteoPT 4 anos! O tempo passa a correr, este projecto já deixou de ser uma criança, muitos parabéns aos seus mentores e a quem no dia-a-dia trabalha para a sua bem-sucedida continuidade.

  Nós membros também estamos de parabéns, o MeteoPT já se alojou nas nossas entranhas (credo Alien...), não passamos sem ti.


----------



## mocha (26 Ago 2009 às 15:16)

Parabens Meteopt, parabens Fil 
A todos meteoloucos que aqui andam e que fazem do forum a sua segunda casa tambem os meus parabens, e que aqui continuemos por muitos mais


----------



## jpmartins (26 Ago 2009 às 15:25)

Parabéns a este fantástico fórum Meteopt
Já faz parte das nossas vidas como disse e bem o Veterano.


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Ago 2009 às 18:44)

Estou emocionado! A sério...

Quando conheci o forum fiquei maravilhado...um espaço de entusiastas pelo clima, pela meteorologia e por partilha de um mesmo gosto - desde a meteorologia, à natureza, à astronomia, à fotografia. que mais posso dizer. *FANTÁSTICO!!!*

4 anos! Apesar de tenra idade mostram uma pujança muito interessante. É um projecto e ao mesmo tempo obra concretizada.

Parabéns

P.S.: acho que devia ser acompanhado de um petisco regional e bom *vinho verde*



Este já foi consumido há tempos...


----------



## João Soares (26 Ago 2009 às 18:57)

Parabéns MeteoPT.

Já é o meu 2º ano nesta casa, onde aprendi, discuti, fiz amigos e muito mais 

Ao *Fil* que tem tanto trabalho nestas andanças, MUITOS PARABÉNS !!
Há todos os Administradores e Moderadores que todos estes 4 anos têm-se dedicado a este fórum de forma árdua, fazendo inovações e deixarem _a casa_ "limpinha", também merecem os sinceros Parabéns.
E, já agora, os membros que tanto ajudam a casa a crescer são sempre bem-vindos, basta ver os enormes avanços que todos nós temos feitos 

*Mete**o**PT* !!


----------



## AnDré (26 Ago 2009 às 21:52)

*Com 3 anos, o MeteoPT...*

- Deu um pulo enorme! Tanto em membros, como em posts, que praticamente duplicaram no último ano. Disso, resulta uma autêntico livro de seguimento meteorológico de condições in locus, relatadas em tempo real, distribuídas ao longo de um bom espaço geográfico. E as estações meteorológicas amadoras? São cada vez mais e melhores. A rede vai crescendo. Umas fixas e de qualidade ímpar. Outras móveis, capazes de chegar onde ainda nunca ninguém tinha chegado. Medições em viagem, nos lugares mais remotos do interior, e em condições por vezes extremas. Assim dá gosto!
- Fez uma introspecção sobre a maluquice que é ser meteolouco. Ao que a maluqueira chegou. 

* Foi à televisão!!*

- Fez uma série de sondagens e votações; visitou um bom leque de EMAs do IM espalhadas pelo País; desejou previsões nas diferentes estações. Umas aconteceram. Outras nem por isso.  Aprendeu uma série de definições e conceitos ligados à meteorologia. 
- Recordou eventos efémeros; Esteve atento aos media, à dinâmica do clima nos diferentes países e continentes: dos pólos  ao equador . 


- Viu Portugal encher-se de neve, como há muitos anos são se via!
 Continente;
 Litoral norte
 Açores
 Madeira


 *Fez caçadas aos domingos à tarde.*
 E aos Sábados também! Neste com direito a brinde!
- E as noitadas? A ver se nevava ou trovejava. 


E time-lapses? E reportagens? Cada um melhor que o outro!


- Aprendeu a caminhar:
 Subiu aos 2127m de altitude da Pena Trevinca!
 Andou pelos Vales Glaciares da Serra da Estrela.
 E a jantar também...

- Ligou-se ao mundo do Twitter. 

E isto, e aquilo, e aquilo...
São memórias que ficam para sempre, gravadas não só no meteoPT, como em cada um de nós, que traz e faz consigo este fórum.

Por isso, no dia em que o meteoPT celebra o 4º aniversário, não posso deixar de dar os parabéns ao *Fil*, por um dia ter tido a brilhante ideia de ter criado este pequeno mundo, que gerou e gera partilha de momentos meteorologicamente espectaculares.
Parabéns a todos nós que vamos dando vida ao fórum.
E um Obrigado, a quem tantas horas dedica a esta casa. 


*E com 4 anos, o que verá/fará/irá o MeteoPT?*


----------



## ajrebelo (26 Ago 2009 às 22:25)

Boas

O que mais há a dizer, parabéns Meteopt, Fil, Vince, Minho, André, Hotspot, , Dan, Gerofil e Rog   Parabéns a todos pelo excelente trabalho realizado.

Um forte abraço a todos, continuem


----------



## Minho (26 Ago 2009 às 22:57)

Este próprio tópico é prova da qualidade dos membros deste fórum que bela música o Vitamos criou, que excelente resumo o André fez 

Sendo o fórum constituído por quem faz a manutenção, por quem põe ordem na casa e por quem coloca os conteúdos então estamos todos de parabéns. Mas claro está, nada disto existiria (pelo menos nestes moldes), se um dia o Fil não tivesse a bela ideia de criar o MeteoPT.com. Portanto, para ele em especial vão estas felicitações. 

O que nos esperam os próximos 365 dias?

No mínimo peço que estejamos todos aqui novamente...

Abraço a toda a comunidade


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Ago 2009 às 23:55)

Boas.

Muitos parabéns pelo 4º aniversário do MeteoPT .

Acho que já foi tudo dito desta grande comunidade.

Só tenho que dar muitos parabéns aos membros que mantêm o este fórum de pé e com civismo.

Que venha o próximo ano,que espero andar por cá .


----------



## ecobcg (27 Ago 2009 às 00:56)

Ups...já venho atrasado, mas de qualquer forma, PARABÉNS METEOPT!!!

No meu interesse pela meteorologia e pelos fenómenos mais "violentos"  que já bem desde há muito tempo, julgava eu que não haveria muitos mais "meteoloucos" como eu, que era um interesse um pouco estranho, pois toda a gente me dizia "_és maluco...só queres é chuva e trovoada..."_

Após conhecer este fórum, vi que as coisas não eram bem assim, que o número de aficcionados pela meteorologia até era ENORME!!! Registei-me...comecei a ser participante, partilhei alguma experiências, aprendi muito com todos...até montei uma estação que agora está online...algo impensável há algum tempo atrás!!! Sinto-me "em casa" nesta casa!!

É UM ENORME PRAZER FAZER PARTE DESTA "FAMILIA DE METEOLOUCOS!!"!!
MUITOS PARABÉNS METEOPT!!!
QUE O PRÒXIMO ANO SEJA ÓPTIMO PARA TODOS, COM METEOROLOGIA PARA TODOS OS GOSTOS!!!


----------



## Fil (27 Ago 2009 às 02:22)

Agradeço a todos as palavras que me foram dirigidas mas na realidade quem está de parabéns é toda a comunidade! Eu dei o primeiro passo mas este fórum não teria tido esta evolução sem todos os que participam nele diariamente (ou quase). Ainda me lembro de no dia 26 de Agosto de 2005 comentar com uma pessoa com quem falava no messenger que o fórum "quase de certeza não irá dar em nada", e passados 4 anos cá estamos com mais de 150.000 mensagens e uma comunidade sólida e em crescimento. Graças a vocês, claro. 

Aproveitando a onda de agradecimentos, queria eu também agradecer aos dois administradores (Minho e Vince) e aos moderadores (Rog, Dan, Hotspot, André, Gerofil), sem eles o fórum não seria hoje o que é (e graças a eles eu quase não tenho trabalho nenhum na moderação do fórum ). Sobretudo os mais antigos sabem bem das grandes melhorias que houve na comunidade depois de eles entrarem, em comparação com o desleixo de antes. 

O seguinte grande passo para o MeteoPT.com é o lançamento do portal que esperemos que fique pronto antes de começar o inverno. Para o ano, no 5º aniversário, vamos tentar fazer algo mais especial, do género do que foi feito no 3º aniversário.


----------



## Gerofil (27 Ago 2009 às 11:52)

*Um bem-haja a toda a Comunidade MeteoPT *


----------



## stormy (27 Ago 2009 às 12:16)

parabens meteoPT
eu que já ando aqui há 1ano e 20 dias...esta foi das melhores descobertas que me aconteceram e tudo devido á omissao de um ponto....
love you all


----------



## Madragoa (27 Ago 2009 às 13:01)

Parabens ao Meteopt...,(mais vale tarde do que nunca...)

Parabens aos user´s,e a todo s staff do forum pela dedicação,desponiblidade,companheirismo...,etc.

Porque sinceramente...quem gosta destas ``coisas do tempo``,fica amigo deste ``cantinho``,muitos e muitos anos...

Continuem,que eu faço os possiveis para cá continuar tanbem...

Cumprimentos...


----------



## Lightning (27 Ago 2009 às 13:54)

Com ou sem relatos de trovoadas, este fórum tornou-se indispensável no meu dia-a-dia! 

Graças ao Fil e a todos os que acredito que trabalham arduamente para que este fórum continue a ser o melhor fórum de meteorologia de Portugal Continental (senão mesmo do mundo inteiro  ) muitas coisas aconteceram desde que vim cá parar. 

Parabéns ao MeteoPT e a toda a produção  que está por detrás deste grande projecto.


----------



## ajrebelo (27 Ago 2009 às 14:29)

Lightning disse:


> Com ou sem relatos de trovoadas, este fórum tornou-se indispensável no meu dia-a-dia!
> 
> Graças ao Fil e a todos os que acredito que trabalham arduamente para que este fórum continue a ser o melhor fórum de meteorologia de Portugal Continental (senão mesmo do mundo inteiro  ) muitas coisas aconteceram desde que vim cá parar.
> 
> Parabéns ao MeteoPT e a toda a produção  que está por detrás deste grande projecto.




Boas

Frank e as Ilhas, não contam   Continental e ilhas, assim é que era.

Abraços


----------



## Lightning (27 Ago 2009 às 15:19)

ajrebelo disse:


> Boas
> 
> Frank e as Ilhas, não contam   Continental e ilhas, assim é que era.
> 
> Abraços



*Portugal Continental e as Ilhas também.


----------



## PedroAfonso (27 Ago 2009 às 21:24)

Ainda foram uns bons meses a visitar o MeteoPT sem estar registado, e mesmo  não sendo dos membros mais assíduos no fórum, todos os dias são dias de visitar os tópicos de seguimento da região, previsão do tempo, e se se justificar, de alertas e de seguimento de outras regiões do país pois claro.

Os meus Parabéns, ainda que um pouco atrasados, a este grande fórum que colaborou bastante para o despertar de uma paixão que embora já me perseguia, a agarrei agora com mais força e mais dedicação: A meteorologia.  Que o MeteoPT continue por muitos e mais anos cada vez melhor, como o vinho do Porto.


----------



## Mjhb (27 Ago 2009 às 21:29)

Estou cá há menos de meio ano: desde 18/4/2009!

No entanto, sinto-me tão bem integrado, que já faço do Fórum minha segunda casa.
Aproveito este momento para pedir desculpa a todos pelas minhas mensagem ocasionais, sem interesse para o Fórum, as quais vou tentar evitar.

P.S. Parabéns MeteoPt!!!


----------



## Hazores (27 Ago 2009 às 21:52)

Lightning disse:


> *Portugal Continental e as Ilhas também.



vais com sorte lightning, pois consiguiste emendar o erro a tempo, pois se não o revisses a tua posição íamos ter problemas, pois as ilhas são sempre descriminadas!

tou a brincar aqui é tudo pessoal fixe e somos tão poucos nas ilhas que é normal às vezes ficarmos atrás


----------



## MSantos (27 Ago 2009 às 23:48)

Muitos parabéns a esta fantástica comunidade a qual eu pertenço `a quase 2 anos 

Boa imaginação vitamos


----------



## raposo_744 (28 Ago 2009 às 14:08)

Estive aqui e já tudo foi dito em relação ao aniversário do MeteoPT
Faço, aqui também, um voto de longa continuidade para este fórum.


----------



## filipept (28 Ago 2009 às 15:12)

Parabéns ao Meteopt por mais um aniversário.

Embora sem grande tempo para participar mais activamente, continua a ser o meu forum diária de consulta.

Mais uma vez, pararbéns meteopt.com


----------



## Mago (28 Ago 2009 às 16:53)

Parabens a toda a equipa do MeteoPT e a todos os colaboradores que com as suas mensagens elevam ainda mais o interesse pela meteorologia.

Espero que esta comunidade viva por muitos anos sempre a crescer!


----------



## Brigantia (31 Ago 2009 às 22:37)

Um pouco atrasados mas aqui ficam os meus parabéns ao *meteoPT.com*

Parabéns a todos os que aqui partilham a paixão pela meteorologia. É com um enorme prazer que pertenço a esta casa à mais de 2 anos e meio. 

Parabéns ao Fil e aos restantes Administradores e Moderadores pelo excelente trabalho que têm realizado. Força, continuem, o país meteorologico agradece


No próximo ano o meteoPT irá fazer 5 anos por isso deve ser festejado em grande  Comecem a pensar nisso.


----------



## Kraliv (1 Set 2009 às 00:26)

Eu, sinceramente, nem sei como aqui vim parar 

O que sei é que, graças a estes Meteoloucos  gastei uma sacola de €€€..._arrumei_, por KO, 2 PC's aquando da construção do site MeteoRedondo, estou em dívida ao Vince (quantas caipiras??) por umas quantas ajudas...tenho que aturar um "Dani" que papa-léguas de Kms por este país fora e que promete vir visitar-me, mas nunca aparece ...blá, blá, blá!!!


Apesar disto e daquilo...é bom saber que vocês todos andam por cá 


Muito parabéns MeteoPT!!!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Set 2009 às 01:30)

Kraliv disse:


> tenho que aturar um "Dani" que papa-léguas de Kms por este país fora e que promete vir visitar-me, mas nunca aparece ...blá, blá, blá!!!





Um dia aparecerei, e quando assim for será um momento bem aproveitado e tentar que não seja apenas um olá e um adeus. 

Quem sabe se será uma travessa de caracóis no Redondo ou até um churrasco em Moscavide, é só combinar.

Um dia será. 


E já está tudo dito em relação ao fórum e aos principais responsáveis, aos membros que todos os dias interagem e partilham os seus dados neste espaço.

Aqui aprendi grande parte daquilo que sei hoje, comecei a ser mais exigente, até comigo mesmo, acentuei o perfeccionismo que já me caracterizava e aprendi muito mais sobre meteorologia, climatologia, instrumentação, entre outros, do que alguma vez imaginei aprender em toda a minha vida.

Aqui, onde passo muitas horas dos meus dias quando nada há para fazer, ou até quando muito há para fazer mas arranjo tempo para cá estar, onde já fiz directas para acompanhar eventos, onde torço pelas máximas e mínimas absolutas, pelos eventos extremos, aqui encontrei muitos como eu e por cá ando há 2 anos e meio. Olho para trás e não parece ter passado assim tanto tempo. E por cá ficarei.

Obrigado a toda a comunidade MeteoPT pela partilha de conhecimentos sobre esta paixão em comum e sobretudo pelas relações de amizade que por aqui estabeleci, fruto do saudável ambiente que por aqui se vive.


----------



## actioman (1 Set 2009 às 15:01)

Vim hoje das férias e que melhor maneira de começar que dando igualmente os meus mais sinceros parabéns a toda a equipa MeteoPT e restaste comunidade de meteoloucos.

O meu obrigado pela vossa dedicação e empenho. A meteorologia nunca mais será mesma em Portugal, pois foi mostrado ao nosso país que há gente apaixonado pelo tempo e os seus mais diversos estados.

Num futuro mais ou menos próximo, antevejo algum tipo de aproximação entre os amadores e os profissionais (IM), não sei como nem quando, mas será inevitável! E isso será a consagração de tanto trabalho e entrega completamente desinteressados.

A todos vós: OBRIGADO e MUITOS PARABÉNS! 

P.S:- Um agradecimento especial ao transmontano Fil, por ter sido o Pai e a Mãe deste fantástico sonho que se plasmou na realidade que hoje é!
E que melhor local para nascer que precisamente na bonita Trás-os-Montes!


----------

